# License Keys auf einem Linux-Server Step7 V5.3



## Anonymous (14 September 2004)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es möglich ist, die License Keys auf einem Linux-Server abzulegen, damit die Clients sich die entsprechenden Keys mit dem Automation License Manager vom Server holen können?

Wie funktioniert das mit den Floating Lizenzen, muss da auf dem Server was installiert werden? Funktionieren Linux Server? Wie siehts aus wenn ich das Floating Lizenz System verwende, wenn ich mit einem Notebook ausserhalb des Netzwerkes bin, hab ich dann eine Lizenz oder net? Sind die Floating Lizenzen sprzielle Lizenzen?

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

Gruß

Bamus

//Edit Markus
Topictitel


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2004)

*Lizenzablage auf Server - Step7 V5.3*

Betreff wurde nicht übernommen.

Problem bezieht sich auf Step7 V5.3


----------



## MatMer (15 September 2004)

kann dir leider nicht helfen aber mich interessieren die sachen auch da wir auch eine floating license haben und ich die natürlich auch gerne auf notebook und mal auf pc nutzen möchte


----------



## plc_tippser (15 September 2004)

Uns wurde erzählt, das man einen Haufen Lizenzen auf dem Server ablegen kann, halt entsprechend der Nutzeranzahl. Wenn man eine lokal benötigt, wird diese übertragen wie bei dem guten alten Authors auch.
Das ist die Theorie, die uns ein Siemensverkäufer mitgeteilt hat.

pt


----------



## MatMer (15 September 2004)

ja ich frag mich jetzt nur brauch ich auser diesem manager für die lizenzen noch was um den "lizenzserver" zu realisieren


----------



## MatMer (15 September 2004)

habs heute probiert und bei mir hat es geklappt zumindest wo pc und notebook im firmen netz hingen einfach das häcken für zugriff schützen weg machen und schon konnte ich die lizenz übertragen


----------

